# smallmouth flies



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

going smallmouth fishing tomorrow in rocky river and im goin to try the rod....do u think an olive woolybugger will catch a smallmouth bass? and can u also catch small mouths drifting dry flies down the current? thx


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

mischif

You can definitely catch smallmouths on an olive woolybugger. In fact, don't be afraid to experiment with different colors, but you should catch some with the olive color.

As far as dry flies, I know that they can be caught with dries, but unless there is a specific hatch, most fish spend approximately 80 -90% of their time feeding below the surface. Many flyfishing for smallmouths that are looking for topwater action will tie on small poppers instead of dry flies. Again, don't be afraid to try something a few times. Eventually the fish will tell you everything you need to know, and you will gain some very valuable experience for future fishing trips.

Good luck and I hope you get a bunch tomorrow!
zspook

ps - I am not familiar with Rocky River and so I don't know if there are specific hatches on that stream...there may be someone else who can respond to that issue.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

By the way...are you using the new Redington? Let me know how it works for you!!
zspook


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

yup im goin to use the redington and i hope it works fine...but im worried with a wooly bugger i wont know when i get a strike and i have no strike indicators
is their any homemade strike indicators out their?

also how deep should i have my wooly bugger go? as close to the bottom as possible? thx


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

mischif

I know that this goes against conventional wisdom...most anglers like to cast upstream and let their fly drift back to them. It is true, without a strike indicator, you will probably miss some strikes. I fish casting upstream about half the time I fish, but other times I cast downstream at a 45 degree angle, letting the fly drift with the current while keeping my line tight, then at the end of the drift, I swim the fly back upstream slowly, and you can get some pretty good strikes doing it that way.

It has worked for me both ways...so it's just a suggestion for you!
zspook


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

Mischif, 
I've seen guys with good dry flys or popers tied above their other flies and use those as their stike indicator. Also you have the chance of getting a hit on the floater. Good luck. I had some good fish this morning in Columbus with a woolybugger and popers.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

thx for all the replies i think i know what u mean spook but anyway how fast do u think a non bead headed wooly bugger will sink? pretty smooth and slowly right?


----------



## Fishing_Chef (Jul 6, 2006)

I use streamers for small mouth and have pretty good luck with those.


MRO has some that have a fish shaped body and a white feather tail (streamer)


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

i don't fly fish nor know that river but chanthony45 on here has some sweet looking crayfish flies he uses for smallies.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=8485&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

well i didnt catch anything on the flyrod but i managed to get nine smallies on a crankbait one was a beasty 14" to 15" which made things exciting. towards the end of our "adventure" around rocky i caught five decent smallies in one area and i was goin to try my flyrod but we had to go  anyway good day all in all


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't know much about the Rocky but on the Darby black and olive wooly's do good, muddlers, and various "soft" poppers. I have also used hopper imitations as well.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

On the Darby we found that brown woolybuggers and rust colored crawflies worked well. But, the real craws were more of an olive color - wish I had some!


----------



## archer077 (Apr 7, 2004)

NOt an expert on it, just started fly fishing but all i do while drifting woolly's down stream is keep an eye on the end of the fly line when it stop or starts going the other way possible fish on


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I generally fish the rocky with big streamers in white, black and yellow. You can also fish big (#6) nymphs fished deep. Try fishing a woolybugger tied with a curly tail also.


----------

